

Ask HN: Beginner looking to join an open source project - mpg33

What are some good websites/information to help me get started?
======
mindcrime
Some general stuff:

<http://producingoss.com/>

<http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/FOSSHelpWanted>

<http://sourceforge.net/people/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/codeprojects>

Outside of that, you'll want to know one or more of the popular Version
Control Systems. Git is wildly popular these days, and subversion has a huge
legacy base of projects using it. If you learned Git and SVN you'd be in good
shape. But hg (Mercurial) and a handful of others are pretty popular as well.

For a good intro to Git and OSS projects, see:

[http://codebetter.com/karlseguin/2010/04/22/contributing-
to-...](http://codebetter.com/karlseguin/2010/04/22/contributing-to-oss-a-git-
bootcamp/)

Do you already code in one or more languages, or are you just now learning
coding as well?

~~~
mpg33
Thanks! I know some Java, VB.NET....but looking to build on this and expand to
other languages.

~~~
mindcrime
Awesome. What kind of stuff are you interested, in a general sense?

If you have any interest in learning Groovy and hacking some stuff that deals
with the intersection of social-networking and information-retrieval, feel
free to drop me a line... I run a project that could use some help.

